# Parasite? in German blue ram.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allright. well i purchased a German Blue Ram from big als like 3 days ago and im 99% sure he has worms in his flesh. you can see white/yellowish circles just under his skin and theres only 2 spots so far.. any ideas? what do you guys think i could treat this with?..

They are Much larger then ich, and its under the skin so. ichs outa the question..


----------



## tjroihenu (Feb 8, 2009)

Save the trouble and just return it for another.

Big Als seems to have bad batch of GBRs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Too late to return it. Chances are it's already infected your system.

Look into prazipro, as it's a good general anti-parasitic.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks. ill get it asap.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if they don't sell you the sick fish just so you'll have to come back and buy the medicine to make them better


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Honestly. im pritty sure all the Large BGR's at big als barrie has these parasites. Tommorow im going to get the meds and tell the whats up, basicly call them fuckin idiots. How many people bought these fish and infected their aquariums unknowingly?.... angering.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Check them for callamanus worms too. I'm fairly certain that's where my problem started. Damn BA BGRs.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

callamanus worms? where do i check? i havent heard of them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They are evil little red worms. You can only tell if you have them if you see the little red worms hanging out your fish's anus.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh, well ive seen my fish deficate a bit lol no sign of them yet .


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the Prazipro Definatly worked. lol the big guy took a beating though, he had huge sores where each worm was they basicly went right through his scales and died i think. He ended up have 5 in him total streching his body head to tail. after about a week though hes finally healed up quite a bit. Thanks for the help everyone .


----------

